

Ask HN: Is Hacker News raw rating data available for mining? - dennisgorelik

That would be nice to process the data about who up/down-voted who/what.
That might allow to build useful social graph of potential start-up matches.
It also may allow to build customized news lists: if my past votes were similar to votes of Alice, then Alice's ratings on new articles are more important for me, than ratings of average Hacker News user.
======
preek
This data would only be available to pg, afaik.

~~~
bobds
This data _should_ only be available to pg.

~~~
dennisgorelik
1) I personally don't mind if my up/down votes would be public. 2) Why would
anybody want to hide their up/down votes? 3) That kind of data might be useful
even if it's anonymized (detached from usernames). 4) If there is efficient
aggregating algorithm, then final personalized weighted news lists could be
shown as a final result, without exposing raw details to the public.

~~~
dennisgorelik
2) Why would publishing up/down voting information cause flame wars?

3) What is "OP"?

4) Currently comments are ranked based on the whole Hacker News community.

My suggestion is to rate comments based on votes from people who think like I
do (or how you do if that rated list would be presented to you).

That's important differentiation, because I care about opinion of some people
much more than about opinion of other people.

